# 2 x Series 1 Tivos - one modded/AltEPG, one boxed original



## MrShades (Dec 2, 2002)

I've got two Tivos, free to a good home:

1. My 'used' Tivo Series 1 - upgraded HDD (can't remember how big, probably 320GB or summut - no promises), Turbonet card (with CAT5 cable terminated in plug hanging out the back), configured for AltEPG over the network, TivoWebPlus installed (probably a few other odds and sods as well). Not reset, not wiped, just as it was when I pulled the plug on it for the final time a couple of weeks ago (fans of "Ben and Holly" and/or "Peppa Pig" will probably be quite fortunate with this one!). Works great.

2. A virtually "as new" boxed Series 1 - that I don't believe has been through initial setup, and is completely original in every way. I can't remember if I've 'borrowed' the remote control from this one or whether there is still a new remote in the box - it's at the back of my wardrobe and I cant remember (will dig it out if there's any interest and can advise later).

I've got at least two, if not three, original silver Tivo remotes to go with these - I'll probably let the "as new" Tivo go with the best condition remote, the next best with the "used" Tivo and the third remote to whoever collects a Tivo first and wants it. Strangely the wear on most of the remotes is restricted to the silver paint rubbing thin - the buttons are typically quite legible even after 10+ years of use (unlike the new VirginMedia Tivo - I'm on my second remote already - text rubs off the damn buttons!).

So - drop me a PM or post on here if you're interested. Collection from Swindon, Wiltshire.

Cheers,

Shades


----------



## Jimbohkm (Sep 24, 2013)

MrShades said:


> I've got two Tivos, free to a good home:
> 
> 1. My 'used' Tivo Series 1 - upgraded HDD (can't remember how big, probably 320GB or summut - no promises), Turbonet card (with CAT5 cable terminated in plug hanging out the back), configured for AltEPG over the network, TivoWebPlus installed (probably a few other odds and sods as well). Not reset, not wiped, just as it was when I pulled the plug on it for the final time a couple of weeks ago (fans of "Ben and Holly" and/or "Peppa Pig" will probably be quite fortunate with this one!). Works great.
> 
> ...


Evening, just seen your message on tivo community...

Bit of a long shot but do you still have the tivo with the cachecard available? Mine has just died.....

Regards

James


----------

